
Quasicrystals - crazydoggers
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quasicrystal
======
wwarner
Penrose tilings have been shown to be 2 dimensional projections of simple
lattice structures in 4 or more dimensions. Which is awesome. Here is a java
applet that will draw as many as you'd like.
[https://www.gregegan.net/APPLETS/12/12.html](https://www.gregegan.net/APPLETS/12/12.html)

~~~
notfashion
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aperiodic_tiling#Cut-and-
pro...](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aperiodic_tiling#Cut-and-
project_method)

------
cozzyd
The story of the expedition in the Russian Far East to find the natural
quasicrystals is very interesting. I was fortunate enough to see Steinhardt
detail it at a colloquium at MIT 5 years ago. Unfortunately I can't find a
video of him giving the talk anywhere although I imagine most of the story
must be written down in some article.

~~~
notfashion
He wrote a book, published in 2018: "The Second Kind of Impossible: The
Extraordinary Quest for a New Form of Matter".

But maybe this video is similar in content to the talk you saw?

------
priansh
Can we view Quasicrystals as relatively "low cost" or "more efficient" than
steel?

The wiki mentions: "The Nobel citation said that quasicrystals, while brittle,
could reinforce steel "like armor"

I'm seeing a lot of potential here for building more stable, unbreakable
structures here for much cheaper.

(Also, Gundams becoming much more viable!!!)

~~~
Randor
A few months ago I spent some time looking for the Al-Cu-Fe-Cr quasicrystal
frying pan. I couldn't find it so I don't think it's being sold anymore. I
read somewhere that the material was reacting with acidic foods and removing
the coating.

------
TheAuditor
Interest in quasi crystals, crystallography and quantum emergence seem to be
on the rise.

~~~
core-questions
Well that was a rabbit hole to fall into. The emergence stuff reads like
pseudoscience to me, though.

